# New 2017 LT hatchback hatch release?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would ask @EricSmit about the release.

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


You should introduce yourself and your Cruze  here.


----------



## Khapa24 (Jul 11, 2020)

Have you found an internal trunk release button or switch? I have the exact same issue.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The only releases on my '17 hatch are the button on the hatch itself and from inside there's a panel you remove that gives you access to the latch from the inside. Thats it as far as I know


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I am very disappointed in this 'feature'. No release on the fob, no release on the dash. Single point of failure, a small button by the license plate. Good to know you can get to it from inside.


----------



## Pdqrunner (May 24, 2020)

I don't think it's an issue with water getting into the mechanism, its got to be a frost/grease issue. It doesn't take much to make it go away, just about 7 miles on the road to warm it up. But what a pain in the A.


----------

